# Hi From Dallas



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's some update photo's taken recently....

I've been doing exclusivly body weight training for about 5-7 months now and my knowledge of various exercises is pretty limited BUT getting better as I feel my way around...It's been a tough learning curve because I've pretty much been doing this by myself from the get go until now....I started out with a Body weight routine I found from a body building site...the routine really appealed to my nature and I've stuck to it ever sinse....I'm really happy with the results...I love the thought of building up my reps as this has given me results I've never got before....I'm currently looking to build my own routine from scratch so I can have something to go to every other month....just to change things up a bit....I love to just get out there and push myself...I think that's why I love Body weight stuff so much....

As for diet I think most of you know that I'm a Fruitarian, this may seem odd to some of you but it really isn't a subject that is up for debate as far as I'm concerned as I would rather concentrate on the training side of things.(I'm not much into debates)  :wink: 

I looked into bodyweight stuff because I felt too dependant on equipment and regular weights weren't feeling natural to me I also wasn't getting the results I felt I should have after doing it for so many years....plus I think the BIGGEST reason was that I simply couldn't justify gym membership fee's!!!!!  

Anyway I hope that gave you some good background info...

See ya soon.. 8) 

Update:


















 :wink:


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

Fruitarian One welcome to IM!


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to IM, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 21, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks crazy!!!!


----------



## topolo (Jul 23, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM, look forward to hearing from you.



I'm sure he can't wait


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------

